# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Extension to a single story house

## kwoolard

Looking to add on a 5 x 4 metre extension to the back of the house. House is brick veneer rendered.
I've already had a quote of approx 51K which is based on extending the existing pitched roof. However I will require a flat roof and would like to know of any builders in Melbourne preferably SE suburbs who have a good reputation for doing this type of renovation.

----------


## lukelegend

Hi, Do you have any pics of where and what you want to do?  It sound a bit expensive.

----------


## Toothman

Sorry to not be of much help in regards to recommending someone but I'm looking in to doing the same size extension in Sydney, had a couple of very rough estimates saying I won't be getting much change out of $100K  :Yikes2: . Just can't get my head round why it would cost so much. I actually saw a nice design for the roof which I'll draw up and post later (flatish roof, brick veneer). 
Cheers.

----------


## tomato_brine

I'm in the same boat. I'm also looking at an extension 5m x 4m plus deck to a wood framed fibro on a flat block. My preference is for extending the pitched roof. I have had one rough quote of 50K but was subsequently advised that to go for a flat roof extension will be much cheaper. I'm getting a draftsman round on the weekend to discuss both options so I'll let you know how that goes. 
Cheers

----------


## Gooner

Geezus... that's a lot of cash for a 20m^2 extension. What would be the price difference it were a 40m^2 extension?

----------


## Eastwing

> Geezus... that's a lot of cash for a 20m^2 extension. What would be the price difference it were a 40m^2 extension?

  
Not much, it's the red tape there will be about $6000 in plans and permits (soil reports, now bushfire reports, flood reports, road reports, and the list goes on). The cost of most trades will not differ, the difference between 4 power points and 8 in next to nothing same for most other things.

----------


## lukelegend

I'm not sure where you are, but i did an owner builder course here is QLD. Then got contractors in to pour the slab, put the frame up, sheeting, etc etc, for a garage and it cost me $16,000 for a 40m2 garage finished. thats including the extra large door, electrician etc.  
It was really easy to do, you get the drawings, then take that to a private certifier, then away you go... 
I've nearly finished a 2 bedroom extension also on the back, that has cost me about the same money for a 7 x 4 meter extension, inlcuding carpet, doors everything.  
I was originally quoted from a builder $66,000 for the garage and $120,000 for the garage and rooms.  
I got it all done for $35,000 and haven't had to lift a finger.  :2thumbsup:  
You just have to get 3 quotes and bargain bargain bargain !!E Even the quotes were sometime tripple the price. 
Definatelty worth doing the owner builder thing, It what the builder would have done anyway (get trades in).

----------


## mattwilliams78

I've been looking into something similar but I don't know how far I'll really go - only bought the house a year ago and can't imagine pushing my mortgage even higher already - I fixed most of it before the rate cuts unfortunately  :Frown:  
My place is an old 80m2 fibro, reclad with vinyl weatherboard, on brick piers and the site is gently sloping.  
I was thinking about adding a prefabricated module to the back of the house - a big living/dining/kitchen area - clad to look like the existing house but lifted in and finished within a week. Cost of a 12x4.2 module is about $60-75k from Parkwood homes. This includes a slightly-better-than-standard finish bathroom and the kitchen. 
I personally think that a flat roofed extension to the back of a pitched roof looks a bit of an afterthought (that said - this is how ours looks at the moment before I knock off that awful little back room). I was told when I bought the place that re-roofing from tiles to colourbond would be about $15-$20k. Allowing for additional trusses but only half the area extra I reckon a budget of about $30k would be sufficient for redoing the whole roof to both elements, keying it in nicely. 
Plus some ground works, site clearing, demolition of existing plus council docs I reckon I'm going to be up for another $30k ish. 
All up, that makes the 50m2 about $120-130k which is only really about $100k without the new roof. This makes it about $2000/m2 - possibly a little higher than a basic site build but a) includes internal finishes and b) no on-site hassle, lifted in and installed within a week as far as I can tell. 
Matt

----------


## Toothman

I think if I do anything I will definitely go the owner builder path, you've just convinced me even more lukelegend. Here's the kind of thing we are thinking of, I actually want to have a modern extension on the back of our place as it's definitely an afterthought (an 80 year old afterthought  :Biggrin: ).   
Cheers.

----------


## lukelegend

Hey Toothman,  
Owner builder is definately the way to go, It's save me a fortune!! 
Have you thought about extending the tile roof line rather than adding a flat roof extension?? 
Might be better looking??  
I did it that way to the back of my place and the garage, i just got them to make the trusses and frame to suit and they took the tiles off and married it all in  :Biggrin:

----------


## Toothman

I have thought about extending the roof, just thought the flat roof would be a cheaper option? We are just in the ideas stage at the moment so will have to see whether it makes much of a difference to the cost. 
Sorry kwoolard, we've kind of hijacked this thread, any one know a good builder in SE Melbourne?  :Biggrin:

----------


## HandyDaddy

Hi Toothman 
I've just spent a few weeks working out the cost of building a few extensions on my house. If your considering extending your tiled roof then, from what I've learned as a rough guide ... 
Roof trusses will cost you about $35 per square metre of roof area
And concrete tiles will cost about the same, $35-45 per square metre fitted. 
Problem is, if your existing tiles are old like mine (20 yrs), your new tiles will not match the colour of the old ones. So beware of this when you consider your choices.

----------


## lukelegend

> Problem is, if your existing tiles are old like mine (20 yrs), your new tiles will not match the colour of the old ones. So beware of this when you consider your choices.

  You can always paint them after like what i did here  http://www.renovateforum.com/showthr...764#post767764

----------


## HandyDaddy

> You can always paint them after like what i did here http://www.renovateforum.com/showthr...764#post767764

  Lukelegend - you just made my day. 
I have recently been quoted about $12K for new tiles for a series of extension on my house and an additional $9.5K for changing the existing (perfectly good 20 yr old) tiles to match the new ones. 
I just took a look at your thread and I am inspired. I've currently got orange tiles and would prefer them dark grey just like you've done.Your house photos looks great.  
I'm keeping the $9.5K going with second hand tiles and buying myself a pressure washer and a couple of tins of paint.  :Biggrin:

----------


## simondillon

> I'm not sure where you are, but i did an owner builder course here is QLD. Then got contractors in to pour the slab, put the frame up, sheeting, etc etc, for a garage and it cost me $16,000 for a 40m2 garage finished. thats including the extra large door, electrician etc.  
> It was really easy to do, you get the drawings, then take that to a private certifier, then away you go... 
> I've nearly finished a 2 bedroom extension also on the back, that has cost me about the same money for a 7 x 4 meter extension, inlcuding carpet, doors everything.  
> I was originally quoted from a builder $66,000 for the garage and $120,000 for the garage and rooms.  
> I got it all done for $35,000 and haven't had to lift a finger.  
> You just have to get 3 quotes and bargain bargain bargain !!E Even the quotes were sometime tripple the price. 
> Definatelty worth doing the owner builder thing, It what the builder would have done anyway (get trades in).

  Hey Luke Legend, 
Can you please advise of the name of the course that you did and/or any other detaisl that we may need if we are interested in doing it. 
Thanks for your help

----------


## simondillon

Does anyone know if the details for the owners builders course the lukelegend is referriny to. 
Any help appreciated.

----------


## Toothman

You should be able to find all the info here:  http://www.bsa.qld.gov.au/HomeOwners...derCourse.aspx 
Cheers,
Toothman

----------


## lukelegend

I did mine with there guys,  http://www.ownerbuilding.com.au/ 
just a weekend course, nothing too hard  :Smilie:

----------


## Aussie Builder

Guys, guys, guys 
Unless you have some General knowledge in regards to building then going owner builder can be a big risk. 
Sure it saves you money. but YOU are left with all the responsibility, warranties and defects are your problem. Tradies do a rough or dodgy job. its your problem not theirs as YOU are their supervisor.  
Builders charge alot. thats because WE take all responsibility. if our work is defective we come and fix it at no cost to you.  
remember.. PAY PEANUTS YOU GET MONKEYS!!  never accept the cheapest price when choosing a builder!

----------


## watson

G'day you Aussie Builder bloke you.. 
Most of the members who posted in this thread (except Gooner) have moved on.
The thread is over two years old

----------


## mattwilliams78

I'm still here  :Smilie:  .....haven't gotten around to that extension yet though (my keyword search brought me back here again!)

----------


## MPN

Hi, I'm new to the forum and hoping to learn something about pref extensions. We have a late Edwardian semi in Elsternwick (Vic) and are investigating doing an extension using a prefabricated design. The extension will be 10mt x 6.5mt and will incorporate a kitchen / lounge / dining at the rear of the house. I believe that the prefab option is very cost effective nd that the materials and finish are good. 
Does anyone have any experience with prefab extensions? Can you recommend any companies / any pitfalls to be aware of? ANy counsel will be greatly appreciated. MPN

----------


## shauck

> Hi, I'm new to the forum and hoping to learn something about pref extensions. We have a late Edwardian semi in Elsternwick (Vic) and are investigating doing an extension using a prefabricated design. The extension will be 10mt x 6.5mt and will incorporate a kitchen / lounge / dining at the rear of the house. I believe that the prefab option is very cost effective nd that the materials and finish are good. 
> Does anyone have any experience with prefab extensions? Can you recommend any companies / any pitfalls to be aware of? ANy counsel will be greatly appreciated. MPN

  Did you know that the trade schools make transportable homes and likely very well priced. I did my pre-apprenticeship in Melton at Vic Uni about 6 years ago. At the time, we built a transportable and the teacher told me it would sell for cost plus 10%. Can't beat that.

----------


## barney118

Well picked up Watson, it is quite old. Each state has different requirements regarding owner builder check dept fair trading (in NSW they issue the permit). Check out the owner builder forum to learn more. As an OB myself I put up a rear house extension of 4mx9m a few years ago and used the same roofline by addition of trusses, colorbond roof.
OB course plus permit $200
Plans - did myself nil
Council fees $1k
Surveyor $500
Engineering $1200
Trusses - $3k
Roof battens $1k
Builders blanket $1k
Guttering and roof material ($7k)
Subfloor and frames ($6k)
flooring $4k 
Still need to complete my build estimated downstairs $30k.
OB warranty only needed in NSW if you have a contractor who's bill is over $12k

----------

